# Trapassato



## SPR14118

Ciao ! Un po' confuso con l'anteriorità in italiano. 

In tali esempi quale variante scegliete ? Non so se il concetto di anteriorità, cioe trapassato, è utile qui ? O è meglio usare la forma del passato più semplice ? E perché ? 

1. Domenica scorsa faceva molto freddo, perciò_ *ho deciso/avevo deciso*_ di andare ad una mostra di quadri dove ho incontrato Mario.

2. Sebbene Lucia _*sia andata/fosse andata *_al supermercato per comprare la frutta, che le serviva per fare la macedonia, non l'ha trovata.

Grazie in anticipo !


----------



## Nino83

SPR14118 said:


> 1. Domenica scorsa faceva molto freddo, perciò_ *ho deciso/avevo deciso*_ di andare ad una mostra di quadri dove ho incontrato Mario.
> 
> 2. Sebbene Lucia _*sia andata/fosse andata *_al supermercato per comprare la frutta, che le serviva per fare la macedonia, non l'ha trovata.



Nella prima frase puoi usarli entrambi. La congiunzione _perciò_ non indica anteriorità ma causalità (la proposizione è causale, non temporale). 
Nella seconda frase direi la stessa cosa. La congiunzione _sebbene_ non introduce una subordinata temporale ma una concessiva/avversativa. Non indica, men che meno, anteriorità. 

Dal mio punto di vista (stilistico e personale) userei il passato prossimo nella prima ed il passato congiuntivo nella seconda.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao SPR!
Le frasi che hai posto non sono temporali ma causali, come detto egregiamente da Nino.
Per effetto della concordanza dei tempi (consecutio temporum) se vuoi ottenere un effetto di anteriorità le frasi dovrebbero essere poste così:
_1. (Domenica scorsa faceva molto freddo, perciò) *ho deciso *di andare ad una mostra di quadri dove *avevo incontrato *Mario._ (Frase principale al passato, subordinata che esprime anteriorità)
La seconda, per come l'hai posta, si può renderla con rapporto temporale di posteriorità; per renderla con rapporto temporale di anteriorità dovrebbe essere:
_2. A Lucia *serviva *la frutta per fare la macedonia, sebbene *fosse andata *al supermercato per comprarla, non l'ha trovata._ 

P.S. comunque attendi qualcun altro più erudito di me in fatto di grammatica che ne dia conferma.


----------



## Pat (√2)

SPR14118 said:


> 1. Domenica scorsa faceva molto freddo, perciò_ *ho deciso *_di andare ad una mostra di quadri dove ho incontrato Mario.


Ciao! Al contrario di Nino, io userei solo questa forma. Userei "avevo deciso" in questo caso: "Domenica faceva molto freddo. Avevo deciso di andare a una mostra, ma ho capito/capii che era meglio restare a casa".
Per quanto riguarda la frase numero 2: non la formulerei proprio in quel modo (_sebbene_ ecc.). Direi, piuttosto: "Lucia andò al supermercato per comprare la frutta che le serviva per fare la macedonia, ma non la trovò".


----------



## SPR14118

Grazie a voi ! Il vostro aiuto mi serve molto.   

Ma dragonseven, perché dici: "_(Domenica scorsa faceva molto freddo, perciò) *ho deciso *di andare ad una mostra di quadri dove *avevo incontrato *Mario" ? 
_
La conseguenza è: prima ho deciso, dopo ho incontrato...

E Nino, pensi, che in entrambe le frasi entrambe le varianti sono più o meno possibili ?


----------



## dragonseven

SPR14118 said:


> Grazie a voi ! Il vostro aiuto mi serve molto.
> 
> Ma dragonseven, perché dici: "_(Domenica scorsa faceva molto freddo, perciò) *ho deciso *di andare ad una mostra di quadri dove *avevo incontrato *Mario" ?
> _
> La conseguenza è: prima ho deciso, dopo ho incontrato...
> 
> E Nino, pensi, che in entrambe le frasi entrambe le varianti sono più o meno possibili ?


Ciao SPR!
Quello che ho scritto è basato sull'anteriorità come da te richiesto, o mi sbaglio? Se invece volevi sapere, ferme stanti le frasi, quale è la forma migliore, cioè quale tempo verbale fosse più adatto, allora il discorso è diverso.
Visto la domanda fatta a Nino nell'ultimo post, penso di aver capito e allora provo ad anticiparti la risposta.

_1. Domenica scorsa faceva molto freddo, perciò *decisi *di andare ad una mostra di quadri dove incontrai Mario.
_Qui è meglio il passato remoto poiché l'azione si svolge e termina nel passato (domenica scorsa).
_1. (Domenica scorsa faceva molto freddo, perciò) *Avevo deciso* di andare ad una mostra di quadri ma capii scoprii che non era il caso chiuso.
_Qui con l'uso del trapassato prossimo esprimi una variabilità la quale dimostra che se anche avevi preso una decisione, quella di andare alla mostra, poi o ci hai ripensato o è successo qualcosa che te l'ha impedito (come detto da Pat, più o meno).

_2. Sebbene Lucia *sia andata *al supermercato per comprare la frutta, che le serviva per fare la macedonia, non l'ha trovata.
2. Sebbene Lucia *fosse andata *al supermercato per comprare la frutta, che le serviva per fare la macedonia, non l'ebbe l'avrebbe trovata/la trovò._
Qui per effetto della concordanza dei tempi se vuoi mantenere la contemporaneità devi concordare il passato congiuntivo con l'imperfetto indicativo o passato prossimo indicativo; mentre se usi il trapassato congiuntivo devi concordarlo o con il trapassato remoto indicativo passato condizionale o con il passato remoto indicativo.

Invece se nella prima frase vuoi esprimere posteriorità allora diviene così:
_1. Domenica scorsa faceva molto freddo, perciò *ho deciso/decisi/avevo deciso* di andare ad una mostra di quadri dove avrei incontrato Mario.
_
P.S. comunque attendi qualcun altro più erudito di me in fatto di grammatica che ne dia conferma.


----------



## SPR14118

Uffa ! Difficile...

E, dragonseven, perché con il trapassato prossimo usi solo queste forme del remoto ?

"Quello che ho scritto è basato sull'anteriorità come da te richiesto, o mi sbaglio?" - sì-sì, ma nella tua frase non capisco come usi "ho deciso di andare" e "dove avevo incontrato", quando queste forme sono collegate con "dove", cioè c'è l'indicazione del fatto che la prima azione è stato la decisione e la seconda - l'incontro, per me la frase non ha senso...


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao SPR!
Per prima cosa è molto importante, quando fai domande come al post #1, che tu chiarisca anche il senso di ciò che vuoi esprimere con altre parole, perché in italiano la conseguenza verbale esprime varie nozioni del contesto.
Tornando alla frase che ti ho posto nel #2 è spiegabile così:


			
				dragonseven said:
			
		

> se vuoi ottenere un effetto di anteriorità le frasi dovrebbero essere poste così:
> _1. (Domenica scorsa faceva molto freddo, perciò) *ho deciso *di andare ad una mostra di quadri dove *avevo incontrato *Mario._ (Frase principale al passato, subordinata che esprime anteriorità)


In questo caso la frase esprime anteriorità: "[Ora/prima] *ho deciso *di andare... dove [prima/ancor prima] *avevo incontrato*...".
Contemporaneità: "[Ora/prima]* ho deciso *di andare... dove [ora/prima] *ho incontrato*...".
Posteriorità: "[Ora/prima] *ho deciso *di andare... dove [dopo/poi] *avrei incontrato*...".
Non è "dove" a indicare cosa viene prima o dopo, ma le forme verbali utilizzate nel contesto.

Spero che così sia un po' più chiaro.


----------



## SPR14118

dragonseven said:


> Ciao SPR!
> Per prima cosa è molto importante, quando fai domande come al post #1, che tu chiarisca anche il senso di ciò che vuoi esprimere con altre parole, perché in italiano la conseguenza verbale esprime varie nozioni del contesto.
> Tornando alla frase che ti ho posto nel #2 è spiegabile così:
> In questo caso la frase esprime anteriorità: "[Ora/prima] *ho deciso *di andare... dove [prima/ancor prima] *avevo incontrato*...".
> Contemporaneità: "[Ora/prima]* ho deciso *di andare... dove [ora/prima] *ho incontrato*...".
> Posteriorità: "[Ora/prima] *ho deciso *di andare... dove [dopo/poi] *avrei incontrato*...".
> Non è "dove" a indicare cosa viene prima o dopo, ma le forme verbali utilizzate nel contesto.
> 
> Spero che così sia un po' più chiaro.



Ok, ho capito. 

Parlavo di questo caso: "Contemporaneità: "[Ora/prima]* ho deciso di andare... dove [ora/prima] ho incontrato..."
*
E se le azioni erano contemporanee, è capitato questa volta (l'icontro), possiamo usare il trapassato prossimo perchè la decisione è arrivata prima del incontro ? Cioè avevo deciso, dopo ho incontrato.


----------



## dragonseven

SPR14118 said:


> Ok, ho capito.
> 
> Parlavo di questo caso: "Contemporaneità: "[Ora/prima]* ho deciso di andare... dove [ora/prima] ho incontrato..."
> *
> E se le azioni erano contemporanee, è capitato questa volta (l'icontro), possiamo usare il trapassato prossimo perchè la decisione è arrivata prima del incontro ?


 Posteriorità: "[prima] *avevo *[già]* deciso *di andare... dove [dopo/poi] *ho incontrato*...".
Contemporaneità: "[prima] *avevo *[già]* deciso *di andare... dove [stesso momento] *avevo *[già]* incontrato*...".

EDIT: Il tempo trapassato prossimo esprime anteriorità di un evento rispetto ad un momento passato.
Come l'hai posto tu nel #1 mettendolo nella frase principale seguito nella subordinata dal passato prossimo, la frase indica posteriorità e non anteriorità. Però si può anche dire che la frase principale esprime un fatto anteriore alla subordinata.


----------



## SPR14118

dragonseven said:


> Posteriorità: "[prima] *avevo** deciso *di andare... dove [dopo/poi] *ho incontrato*...".
> Contemporaneità: "[prima] *avevo** deciso *di andare... dove [stesso momento] *avevo incontrato*...".



Ok )))) Mi piace questa lingua, puoi scegliere tutti i tempi che vuoi ))


----------



## dragonseven

Esatto!!! Ma ricorda... Dipende sempre dal contesto che vuoi esprimere, e quindi, è anche più facile sbagliare la selezione della forma verbale adatta a ciò che precisamente vuoi indicare.


----------



## SPR14118

dragonseven said:


> Esatto!!! Ma ricorda... Dipende sempre dal contesto che vuoi esprimere, e quindi, è anche più facile sbagliare la selezione della forma verbale adatta a ciò che precisamente vuoi indicare.



Grazie, dragonseven ! E di solito quando un'azione segue un'altra e noi solo raccontiamo una storia, cioè senza questi indicazioni tipo 'già' che sottolineano la conseguenza dei eventi, scegliamo un tempo (passato remoto, passato prossimo ecc) e lo usiamo come un modo di raccontare una storia ?


----------



## dragonseven

Quello racchiuso tra le parentesi quadre ( [..] ) sta ad indicare che quel concetto è sottointeso nel contesto.
Nel raccontare una storia sei liberissimo di utilizzare il tempo che preferisci, o meglio, quello che più è adatto al periodo in cui la vuoi inserire, ma non devi dimenticare che bisogna dare una sequenza agli eventi, se no il discorso potrebbe divenire incomprensibile (vedi QUI per un aiuto).
 Il [già] indicava, nell'uso del trapassato prossimo, che quell'azione/evento si è già verificato, come se dicessi: "Te l'avevo detto che sarebbe finita così." che si può scrivere anche così: "Te lo avevo già detto che sarebbe finita così." o "Prima te lo avevo detto che sarebbe finita così.". "Prima" e "già" risultano pleonastici in questo contesto con la presenza del trapassato prossimo.


----------



## Pat (√2)

dragonseven said:


> _1. Domenica scorsa faceva molto freddo, __perciò _*avevo deciso*_ di andare ad una mostra di quadri ma capii che non era il caso__._  Oltre tutto, questa frase è priva di senso.
> _2. Sebbene Lucia _*fosse andata *_al supermercato per comprare la frutta, che le serviva per fare la macedonia, __non l'ebbe trovata.  _


Chi sta imparando l'italiano non dovrebbe leggere cose del genere, soprattutto su un forum di lingue.
Facciamola semplice.
_Ieri pioveva. Ho preso l'autobus _-> _Ieri pioveva, perciò ho preso l'autobus._ C'è qualche madrelingua italiano che direbbe: "Ieri pioveva, perciò avevo preso l'autobus"?

Sulla frase n. 2. E' mia opinione che la costruzione concessiva introduca un elemento di illogicità. Il fatto che il supermercato fosse rimasto senza frutta non è in alcun modo legato alle decisioni o ai comportamenti di Lucia. Il supermercato non aveva finito la frutta _a dispetto del fatto_ che Lucia fosse andata a comprarla. Anche qui, facciamola semplice:
_Andai dal medico. Non era in ambulatorio _-> _Andai dal medico, ma non era in ambulatorio_. C'è qualche madrelingua italiano che direbbe: "Sebbene fossi andato dal medico, non era in ambulatorio"?


----------



## Nino83

SPR14118 said:


> Ok )))) Mi piace questa lingua, puoi scegliere tutti i tempi che vuoi ))



Se la principale è al presente si usa il presente (indicativo o congiuntivo) per la _contemporaneità_, il passato prossimo (ma anche il passato remoto, l'imprfetto ed il trapassato prossimo), per l'_anteriorità_ ed il futuro indicativo (o anche il presente indicativo con funzione di futuro) per la _posteriorità_. 
Se la principale è al passato si usa l'imperfetto (indicativo o congiuntivo) per la _contemporaneità_, il trapassato prossimo indicativo o il trapassato congiuntivo per l'_anteriorità_ ed il condizionale passato (o anche l'imperfetto indicativo, nella lingua parlata) per la _posteriorità_. 

Infine se la principale è al passato prossimo, può essere interpretato sia come presente che come passato. 

Quindi la risposta a questa frase è no. Ci sono delle regole ben precise in base a cosa si vuole esprimere. 

Vi sono dei casi in cui la congiunzione non impone un determinato rapporto temporale ma, al contrario, permette sia la contemporaneità sia l'anteriorità sia la posteriorità. In questo senso dicevo che nei due casi specifici le due congiunzioni (_perciò_ e _sebbene_) permettono più soluzioni (_perciò_ significa _in conseguenza di ciò_, quindi permette contemporaneità o posteriorità, mentre _sebbene_ significa che _nonostante_ si faccia qualcosa non si raggiunge il risultato ottenuto e, in questo caso, la congiunzione permette l'anteriorità e la contemporaneità ma non la posteriorità). 

Le congiunzioni temporali, invece, permettono un solo o due rapporti temporali. 
Ad esempio la congiunzione _prima che_ permette solo l'anteriorità mentre _dopo che_ permette solo la posteriorità e la congiunzione _mentre_ solo la contemporaneità. 

Spero di essermi spiegato bene.


----------



## SPR14118

Nino83 said:


> Se la principale è al presente si usa il presente (indicativo o congiuntivo) per la _contemporaneità_, il passato prossimo (ma anche il passato remoto, l'imprfetto ed il trapassato prossimo), per l'_anteriorità_ ed il futuro indicativo (o anche il presente indicativo con funzione di futuro) per la _posteriorità_.
> Se la principale è al passato si usa l'imperfetto (indicativo o congiuntivo) per la _contemporaneità_, il trapassato prossimo indicativo o il trapassato congiuntivo per l'_anteriorità_ ed il condizionale passato (o anche l'imperfetto indicativo, nella lingua parlata) per la _posteriorità_.
> 
> Infine se la principale è al passato prossimo, può essere interpretato sia come presente che come passato.
> 
> Quindi la risposta a questa frase è no. Ci sono delle regole ben precise in base a cosa si vuole esprimere.
> 
> Vi sono dei casi in cui la congiunzione non impone un determinato rapporto temporale ma, al contrario, permette sia la contemporaneità sia l'anteriorità sia la posteriorità. In questo senso dicevo che nei due casi specifici le due congiunzioni (_perciò_ e _sebbene_) permettono più soluzioni (_perciò_ significa _in conseguenza di ciò_, quindi permette contemporaneità o posteriorità, mentre _sebbene_ significa che _nonostante_ si faccia qualcosa non si raggiunge il risultato ottenuto e, in questo caso, la congiunzione permette l'anteriorità e la contemporaneità ma non la posteriorità).
> 
> Le congiunzioni temporali, invece, permettono un solo o due rapporti temporali.
> Ad esempio la congiunzione _prima che_ permette solo l'anteriorità mentre _dopo che_ permette solo la posteriorità e la congiunzione _mentre_ solo la contemporaneità.
> 
> Spero di essermi spiegato bene.



Grazie, Nino. Questo capisco un po'. Ma una domanda. Dici: '...perciò significa in conseguenza di ciò, quindi permette contemporaneità o posteriorità...', ma se abbiamo la situazione in cui le due parte della frase dipendente sono collegate col rapporto tipo la prima capita prima e la seconda capita dopo, cioè: 'Domenica scorsa faceva molto freddo, perciò *?*_*avevo deciso?* _di andare ad una mostra di quadri dove ho incontrato Mario_'_, decido, dopo incontro. In tale frase come capisco è possibile usare il trapassato come un riferimento alla sequenza dei eventi nella frase dipendente o no ?


----------



## Nino83

La domanda è interessante. 
Ho fatto una breve ricerca su alcuni quotidiani e nelle prime ricerche ho notato che la congiunzione _perciò_ seguita dal trapassato prossimo segue sempre una frase principale al trapassato prossimo (quindi vi è un rapporto di _contemporaneità_) e qualche volta con il passato remoto. 

Attendo il parere degli altri utenti ma personalmente non ricordo di utilizzare di solito una qualsiasi congiunzione causale con il trapassato prossimo a meno che la principale non sia anch'essa al trapassato prossimo o al passato remoto. 
Comunque potrebbe funzionare anche se il tempo della principale fosse l'imperfetto ma non con valore di anteriorità. In questo caso l'imperfetto nella principale descrive una situazione, un contesto mentre il trapassato prossimo dopo la congiunzione indica un'azione istantanea. 

Es. Era una bella giornata quindi decise (o aveva deciso, anche se su questo non sono poi così sicuro) di uscire a piedi. 

In questo caso il passato remoto (decise) non indica _anteriorità_. 

Comunque, in questi casi, in italiano si preferiscono costruzioni come: _Visto che era una bella giornata, decise di uscire_. 

In questo caso l'aspetto imperfettivo (imperfetto) descrive una situazione, un ambiente, e l'aspetto perfettivo (passato remoto) un'azione ben precisa che si verifica all'interno della situazione descritta dall'imperfetto (nella principale).


----------



## Pat (√2)

SPR14118 said:


> 'Domenica scorsa faceva molto freddo, perciò *?*_*avevo deciso?* _di andare ad una mostra di quadri dove ho incontrato Mario_'_, decido, dopo incontro. In tale frase come capisco è possibile usare il trapassato come un riferimento alla sequenza dei eventi nella frase dipendente o no ?


Ciao  Il punto è: qual è il _fatto_ che vuoi raccontare? Il _centro_ del tuo discorso? L'evento che vuoi sottolineare?
a) Sei andato a una mostra di quadri, dove tra l'altro ti è capitato di incontrare Mario.
b) Hai incontrato Mario.
c) Ciò che è accaduto dopo aver incontrato Mario.


----------



## SPR14118

Pat (√2) said:


> Ciao  Il punto è: qual è il _fatto_ che vuoi raccontare? Il _centro_ del tuo discorso? L'evento che vuoi sottolineare?
> a) Sei andato a una mostra di quadri, dove tra l'altro ti è capitato di incontrare Mario.
> b) Hai incontrato Mario.
> c) Ciò che è accaduto dopo aver incontrato Mario.



Ciao, Pat ! Queste frasi per me sono un po' come domanda teorica, solo vorrei sapere se esiste qualsiasi situazione in cui possiamo usare questa sequenza dei tempi nella frase... E il centro del discorso - per esempio vorrei sottolineare che l'evento della decisione era stato finito prima che abbia incontrato Marco alla mostra.



Nino83 said:


> La domanda è interessante.
> Ho fatto una breve ricerca su alcuni quotidiani e nelle prime ricerche ho notato che la congiunzione _perciò_ seguita dal trapassato prossimo segue sempre una frase principale al trapassato prossimo (quindi vi è un rapporto di _contemporaneità_) e qualche volta con il passato remoto.
> 
> Attendo il parere degli altri utenti ma personalmente non ricordo di utilizzare di solito una qualsiasi congiunzione causale con il trapassato prossimo a meno che la principale non sia anch'essa al trapassato prossimo o al passato remoto.
> Comunque potrebbe funzionare anche se il tempo della principale fosse l'imperfetto ma non con valore di anteriorità. In questo caso l'imperfetto nella principale descrive una situazione, un contesto mentre il trapassato prossimo dopo la congiunzione indica un'azione istantanea.
> 
> Es. Era una bella giornata quindi decise (o aveva deciso, anche se su questo non sono poi così sicuro) di uscire a piedi.
> 
> In questo caso il passato remoto (decise) non indica _anteriorità_.
> 
> Comunque, in questi casi, in italiano si preferiscono costruzioni come: _Visto che era una bella giornata, decise di uscire_.
> 
> In questo caso l'aspetto imperfettivo (imperfetto) descrive una situazione, un ambiente, e l'aspetto perfettivo (passato remoto) un'azione ben precisa che si verifica all'interno della situazione descritta dall'imperfetto (nella principale).



Va bene, Nino, ho capito la tua spiegazione !


----------

